# Saw 7-8 Turkeys this morning



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

...only verified one Jake, but his feathers were high trying to impress the ladies  . They are getting an early start this year. Damn things were 50 yards from the road on my morning commute.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Scope out the property in Paw Paw. There are PLENTY there. I foresee a few roadtrips in the future .......


----------

